
A JavaScript Puzzler - fogus
http://blog.fogus.me/2011/06/01/a-javascript-puzzler/
======
strager
Reddit discussion:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/hpg3g/a_javascri...](http://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/hpg3g/a_javascript_puzzler/)

